# Lost Girl with Skilled Migrant Questions



## Lauren Girl (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi All,

My partner and I have sailed from Seattle, WA to Tonga and are currently applying for the Skilled Migrant Visa. We are US Citizens. After hours of searching NZ immigration's site, a fellow cruiser suggested I ask the expatforum community, so here goes:

1. Does the visa application have to be complete before we step foot in the country? Since we are in Tonga, we are having a hard time finding someone to fingerprint us for the Police Report (that's a whole other headache) and do a chest x-ray.

2. If we have the visa and lose employment for any reason, do we automatically lose our visa or do we have a grace period to find new employment?

3. Will we be able to fly home to visit family on this visa?

Thanks much for your help!

Lauren


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Lauren Girl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My partner and I have sailed from Seattle, WA to Tonga and are currently applying for the Skilled Migrant Visa. We are US Citizens. After hours of searching NZ immigration's site, a fellow cruiser suggested I ask the expatforum community, so here goes:
> 
> ...


Hi Lauren

Let's see...

1. I can understand the problem in Tonga - its a lovely place but it is lacking in a few of the basics! I don't think it will matter if you are in NZ - but to be on the safe side, how about visiting Australia, and doing it all from there?

2. It depends what visa, and what the stipulations are. But there should be a grace period. I'm not sure how long it would be though.

3. Yes - that's allowed. You used to get a 'returning residents visa' which let you re-enter the country. I'm not sure what it's called now.

Look at Immigration New Zealand Apply and Settle Homepage - it should be able to answer most of your questions.


----------

